
Any guesses on how many 2007 summer applications have been submitted? Big jump from the last one? - domp

======
python_kiss
I think Y Combinator didn't receive as much publicity this year as they did
earlier (Jessica's book certainly helped, though). Judging from the number of
users on news.yc, I am guessing that there are less than 500 applicants. Which
to me is quite a low number considering the opportunity!

~~~
domp
Yeah definitely. I assumed since Techcrunch gave a lot of publicity to YComb
that would help in a big way. I read somewhere that in 2005 the applicants
were around 250 or so.

